# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Σταθερό Τηλέφωνο] SIEMENS FG TIST 277D

## medic

Καλημερα σε οσους διαβαζουν. Προσπαθω να συνδεσω ενα Siemens fg tist 277d (νομιζω αυτο ειναι το μοντελο, μοιαζει με το W48 - στελνω φωτο του εσωτερικου). Συνεδεσα το καφε και το ασπρο καλωδιο. Εχω σημα απο τον ΟΤΕ. Αν το παρω τηλεφωνο, δε χτυπαει. Αν το σηκωσω οσο το παιρνω, εξακολουθει να ακουγεται το σημα, αλλα μετα απο μερικα δευτερολεπτα γινεται "κατηλημμενο" το σημα. Και μετα οταν το κλεισω δε λεει να διακοπει η γραμμη, δηλαδη αν το ξανασηκωσω, θα δινει κατηλημμενο σημα. Πρεπει να το βγαλω/ξαναβαλω στην πριζα για να ξαναπαρω σημα απο τον ΟΤΕ. Και δεν καλει - μετα απο καποια νουμερα μου βγαινει η κυρια του ΟΤΕ οτι δεν υπαρχει ο αριθμος που καλω. Και μπερδευτηκα τωρα κι αλλο διοτι εβαλα ενα Tesla τηλεφωνο και μου κανει τα ιδια...Τιποτε ιδεες; Ευχαριστω - και ελπιζω να τα εξηγησα καλα. Η γραμμη ειναι ευρυζωνικη 50Mbps.

----------


## manolo

Η γραμμή σου είναι VoIP. Κατ' αρχήν και πριν απ' όλα πρέπει να συνδεθεί πάνω στον router αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση, αλλά λόγω παλαιότητας μοντέλου δεν ξέρω αν είναι συμβατό όσον αφορά τη σηματοδοσία.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Χάρη,
το τηλ/νο με δίσκο τ΄ οποίο διαθέτεις λειτουργεί με παλμούς οι οποίοι αποδίδονται
από το δίσκο επιλογής και δεν λειτουργεί σε καμία ψηφιακή γραμμή του Ο.Τ.Ε. 
πόσο μάλλον σε γραμμή *V*oice *o*ver *I*nternet *P*rotocole. 
Για να κάνεις χρήση μίας τέτοιας αντίκας θα πρέπει ν΄ αντικαταστήσεις το δίσκο
επιλογής με πληκτρολόγιο (πωλείται τέτοιο στ΄ εμπόριο και προσαρμόζεται σχετικά
εύκολα) οπότε θα διαθέτεις τονικό σύστημα επιλογής και βέβαια όπως γράφει ο 
συνάδελφος και φίλος Μανώλης θα πρέπει να συνδέσεις το τηλέφωνό σου στην 
αντίστοιχη θύρα για Τ.Σ. (τηλεφωνική συσκευή) του router σου.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

